

Ask YC: RSS feed for all new posts submitted to Hacker News? - zeedotme

I'm looking for a way to grab the rss feed for all new submissions to YC - is there a way? With thanks.
======
nreece
There you go: <http://feedity.com/rss.aspx/ycombinator-com/UlFVU1pU>

Give our startup a try, to create a custom RSS feed: Feedity -
<http://feedity.com>

~~~
vorador
by the way,

why do you limit the number of feeds in a free account to ten while apparently
an user without an account could create an unlimited number of feeds ?

~~~
nreece
Yes, a user without an account can create unlimited feeds, but those feeds
self-update much slowly (as compared to feeds for a user with an account), and
secondly, a user without an account cannot manage all their feeds in one place
(i.e. to edit the feeds later, to check stats, or to create streams etc).

~~~
vorador
But I still think that the number of feeds for a free user is ridiculously
low.

I think that you should double it even if it means reducing the refresh rate
for all feeds (or maybe having a "normal" refresh rate for the ten first feeds
and a "lower" refresh rate for the other ones)

Edit: And you don't have to tell the users about it.

------
ilSignorCarlo
There's a link on the bottom of the main page. Anyway, here it is:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/rss>

~~~
kenver
Thats the highest rated feed, I think this post is about adding one for
<http://news.ycombinator.com/newest>

~~~
zeedotme
don't think there's an RSS feed for that :/

~~~
jthralow
Take a look at Mozenda.com I was using them for basic scraping, but I read on
their site that they have an extension to turn what they scrape directly into
and RSS feed.

Hope that helps.

------
marcusbooster
While your at it, a rss feed for <http://news.ycombinator.com/best> would be
great!

